# Looking for your Williamsburg suggestions for restaurants etc



## kpgclark (Feb 13, 2006)

We're staying at Kingsgate in April and I'm looking for restaurant recommendations as well as anything else you'd like to share about your experience in Williamsburg.  We'll be travelling with a 9 and 11 year old.
TIA


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 13, 2006)

There are a lot of acceptable restaurants in Williamsburg but none which have really jumped out at us as great with the exception of Christiana Campbells (sp?) in the historic area.


----------



## leejaime97 (Feb 13, 2006)

I recommend Seasons restaurant in Colonial Williamsburg...it is great food and you can get $25 dining certificates on restaurant.com (here is a 50% discount code: 49716)

The desserts at Trellis (across the street from Seasons) are pretty good...the white chocolate ice cream is awesome...


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 14, 2006)

Very Good
- Trellis
- Fat Canary
- Blue Talon Bistro
- Campbells Tavern
- Berretts Seafood
- Nick's Riverwalk (Yorktown waterfront)

Casual
- Pierce's BBQ 
- Second Street
- Paul's Deli (college hang out)
- Cheese Shop
- Cracker Barrell
- Padow's Ham Shop

Italian
- Sal's by Victor (Williamsburg Shopping Center)
- Giovanni's

Grocery Stores
- Ukrops
- Fresh Market

Hope those are helpful.


----------



## kpgclark (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of the recommendations.  Has anyone heard of a restaurant that does Thanksgiving every day or something like that?  Is it any good?  Also, what is very near to Kingsgate?


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't know about any Thanksgiving places.

Every restaurant that I listed is within 10 minutes from Kingsgate except for the one in Yorktown which is about 20 minutes on the Colonial Parkway.  Cracker Barrell is right around the corner.  There are a lot of restaurants right near Kingsgate, but I'm not sure I would steer you to those.  If you have specific types of food or price ranges send me a private message and I'll be happy to elaborate.


----------

